# Rainbow Monster at VapeCon!



## Rooigevaar (1/8/16)

Wiener Vape Co. will be launching our newest creation at VapeCon! 

Allow your taste buds a tinge of bliss,
with hints of bright hued happiness,
inhale that rainbow you've been chasing,
and satisfy your monster craving!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (1/8/16)

Ooooh! This looks great!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/16)

Looks good @Rooigevaar 
Am keen to try it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/8/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Wiener Vape Co. will be launching our newest creation at VapeCon!
> 
> Allow your taste buds a tinge of bliss,
> with hints of bright hued happiness,
> ...



Yay If going by the taste of Dog`s Life, Tail Chase and Fetch, I hope you`r bringing this by the gallons @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (5/8/16)




----------



## Rooigevaar (10/8/16)

*Rainbow Monster will be on special at VapeCon! 50ml for only R200*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/8/16)

You can win a bottle of Rainbow Monster here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-winners-with-wiener.t27099/


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

Oi! @Rooigevaar !

It's been like... 8 years since Vapecon, and I still haven't seen this on any sites! I demand satisfaction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Oi! @Rooigevaar !
> 
> It's been like... 8 years since Vapecon, and I still haven't seen this on any sites! I demand satisfaction!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

One of my mates made the mistake of sending me a whastapp pic of his bottle. I've invited myself over to his house tonight, while he is away at work...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Cannot get enough of this yummy flavour !!!! Considering filling a bath tub and going swimming.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Cannot get enough of this yummy flavour !!!! Considering filling a bath tub and going swimming.......



Just make sure its 0mg!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Just make sure its 0mg!!!


Almost forgot that part 
Shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------

